# Me siento mal muy mal



## R-Mario (May 20, 2011)

Estoy a punto de terminar mi carrera de ingeniero en electronica y control, y tengo un gran sentimiento de culpa porque siento que no he aprendido nada, es decir cuando habro un aparato y veo la complejidad con la que cuentan, me digo a mi mismo, yo jamas podria hacer algo asi, o cuando trato de hacer algo y no que queda me siento totalmente inutil, yo simpre pense que seria todo lo contrario que cuando tubiera mi titulo me sentiria "superior" y no es asi, es todo lo contrario, ademas me doy cuenta que en realidad solo se muy poco, entonces me pregunto si es normal, digo pase 9 semestres estudiando de todo desde quimica, programacion fisica matematicas y siento que no conosco nada, imagino a los verdaderos ingenieros que diseñan esa clase de electronica y me da pena pensar que tendre un titulo que dice que soy ingeniero, es como si fuera un insulto para los verdaderos ingenieros, alguien sabe sabe como hacen esos ingenieros para diseñar una TV de plasma desde 0, es decir cuantos participan como es ese mundo que necesito para poder llegar a forma parte de ellos


----------



## jorge morales (May 20, 2011)

la practica hace al maestro


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Tengo un amigo que no entendio eso, trabajo un tiempo conmigo y al ver las cosas que hacia dejo.... actualmente se dedica a la docencia en su pueblito  natal..............

Al igual que un médico cirujano tal reza su titulo.....hace falta un largo periodo de experiencia, de echo esos ingenieros que tu dices, no salieron de la universidad y diseñaron esas cosas que vos ves........

La forma de aprender es prácticar, hacer cosas.....

En mi caso realizo entre otras electrónica industrial y mi amigo pretendia que al salir de la universidad tendria el mismo conococimiento que yo, y nunca pudo entender que yo tampoco sabia todo lo que hoy se cuando sali....

La única diferencia que a mi me gustaba y mientras estudiaba hice muchas cosas, lo que me dio una cierta práctica 

Como la electrónica es tiene un panorama muy amplio tendras que ver que rama te agrada, intenta conseguir un trabajo, entraras como un ingeniero novato pero alli aprenderas de os que ya tienen años de experiencia. la otra es la que hacen muchos trabajan en forma independinte, pero para ello  tenes que ser conciente que no se te dio el concocimiento que vos creias que tendrias, se te dio algo más valioso, la base de toda la electronica y el desarrollo de la mente para aplicar con ingenio toda la base de la eletrónica, por eso sos un ingeniero.....

No te desanimes y abocate a algo que te agrade, no se que sera en tu caso, profundiza en el area, una vez que ya sepas el rumbo, te contactas con todas las empresas que puedas que tengan que ver con tu robro en tu pais y fuera de el, eso te servira de mucho, contaras con aistencia que te sera de gran utiliad y sentiras que tienen un respaldo....

Bueno, espero y deseo te sirva lo que te dije, y adelante...... fija tus metas y reliaza tus logros...

Mira un ejemplo, Thomas Alba Edison, tuvo uno idea y fue tras ella, fracaso muchas veces pero creia que se podia por eso no ser rindio y lo consiguio...... si se hubiera rendido luego del tercer intneto, nada de lo hoy vemos seria.........  Tienes las herramientas ahora debes saber usarlas.....


----------



## kuropatula (May 20, 2011)

La universidad sólo te da la posibilidad de aprender en el trabajo. Así pienso yo. 
Yo aprendí en base a la práctica, seguramenate sos muy joven (como yo) falta una larga carrera profesional que te va a dar la posibilidad de aprender. 
Sino ponete desafíos y hacelos, hacé algo con PIC que te interese, o algo similar. no desesperes, cuando estés en frente a un proyecto te va a costar mucho empezarlo, pero de a poco van saliendo las cosas y vas a ir aprendiendo


----------



## jorge morales (May 20, 2011)

como bien comentan los compañeros pandacba y kuropatula la electronica y las demas especialidades que de ella se derivan asi como las demas carrerras de todos los ambitos profesionales y tecnicos, que hacen de este mundo un lugar mejor para vivir, requiere siempre algo de experiencia, sacrificio, tiempo, dedicacion y sobre todo, algo que he aprendido con el tiempo, ha decir no se. de ahi en adelante me he dado cuenta que hay actividades de la electronica que no dominare y no las hare nunca, por que he aceptado que no se, y las pocas cualidades que tengo para esta maravillosa actividad, es la satisfaccion de que si algo sale mal a la primera, despues de varios fracasos viene el exito, asi que animo, y  adelante que te espera un mar de oportunidades Benito2312, y aqui te dejo este provervio.

   " el que ama la instruccion ama la sabiduria;
     mas el que aborrece la reprension es
     ignorante" 

     provervio 12-1


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2011)

Más O menos eso que piensa Benito2312 piensa uno, incluso antes de entrar a una carrera: ¿Daré El ancho? ¿Será bueno?.

Simplemente la práctica complementa el ser. Y la experimentación nos hará sólidos.


Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 20, 2011)

Benito no te preocupes, aunque sientas culpa por pensar que no sabes nada y ya casi te vas a graduar, en realidad el titulo que te van a dar solo hace parte de los muchos tipos de hojas de papel que recibiras en la vida y de ninguna manera debes pensar que no has aprendido nada. El primer paso para mejorar es detenerse un momento en el camino y reflexionar sobre lo que puedo mejorar y eso ya lo hiciste, lo cual es lo mas importante. Y de todas las cosas que víste en tu carrera debe haber al menos una que te guste mas en particular, ahonda en ella y cultivate como un profesional. Ante un reto nunca digas nunca, no desarmes un aparato y digas yo jamas podría hacer algo asi! , mejor dí: voy a construir un aparato mejor que este, y antes de leer otra cosa mira mi firma personal, tal vez te ayude a sentirte mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 20, 2011)

Toma en consideracion que el aprender nunca termina.. y de echo es aun mas intensa en cuanto salimos de la universidad, realmente el aprendizaje lo determina la curiosidad, en realidad te has sentado a aprender como se diseña una placa?, te ha llegado alguien con un problema y te has puesto a pensar en la solucion en terminos generales?, una vez que lo "bosquejas" o dicho de otro modo, determinas una solucion general entonces ya pasas a los detalles y es cuando sacas los conocimientos de circuitos y programacion, entonces se puede decir que estas aplicando los conocimientos

Solo dale tiempo y no lo eches en saco roto, preguntate que te gusta hacer y comienza paso a paso a estudiar mas acerca de eso, posteriormente te daras cuenta que es mas amplio de lo que pensabas en un inicio y comenzaras a estudiar cosas que nunca pensaste que ibas a necesitar y ahora no puedes avanzar sin ellas... y asi iras encontrandole sentido a todo lo que aprendiste en la escuela

Te platico mi caso, yo soy egresado de la ESIME, culhuacan, con especialidad en electronica y microcontroladores, siempre fui bueno para la programacion en bajo nivel, y ahora se me vino a la mente hacer una nueva pagina web para un negocio que vi... segun yo iba a ser muy facil por que domino bastante bien el C, pero oh sorpresa... la programacion WEB es muy diferente a la programacion normal, requiero de muchos otros lenguajes que tienen que interactuar entre si, y aunque la mayoria estan basados en C en realidad son C++, que ya le dan un sentido orientado a objetos, como resultado estoy aprendiendo de nuevo a programar, es frustrante pero a la vez interesante por que se que cuando termine tendre una idea que nadie mas ha aplicado hasta el momento... y puede ser fuente de muy buenos ingresos... 

Tu dale tiempo, recibe tu titulo y mantente siempre curioso.... como bien explica uno de mis tantos modelos a seguir.... Steve jobs.


----------



## R-Mario (May 20, 2011)

Muchas muchas gracias por sus comentarios de verdad me han levantado el animo, en fin talvez tenga que sentarme un dia y escribir que he aprendido en todo este trayecto, aunque si puedo afirmar algo y eso es que soy sumamente curioso no puedo tener algo nuevo en las manos porque ya estoy desarmando para ver que tiene y asi me he dado cuanta de muchas cosas que no te enseñan en la escuela, me facinan los microcontroladores aprendi los pic de forma autodidacta y los avr con mi profe Balderas ahora estoy intentado con los texas me gusta la programacion c++ aunque no mucho para desarrollar aplicaciones enormes mas bien cosas pequeñas aun asi cuando veo como hay gente en youtube donde suben los videos de sus super diseños es cuando me siento realmente chiquito chiquito tengo 24 años estoy trabajando de profe doy clases de programacion en bachillerato y estudio en las tardes y aun asi me siento completamente vacio amo mi profesion de tecnico pero es frustrante cuando no puedo hacer cosas que otros hacen, lo unico que me anima es saber que aun me queda mucho tiempo por delante bueno si todo sale bien igual para el 2012 ya ni estemos aqui, platique esto con una profesora de esas que ya casi no se ven y me cuenta que ella tambien sintio lo mismo cuando termino y ahora tiene 2 doctorados y ha viajado por el mundo que curioso tal pareciera que es un sindrome, en fin ojala alguien que se sienta igual y cuando lea esto levante su animo. gracias a todos


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2011)

hellow !!! 
como andas.

mira, si te interesa que un viejo amargado te de unos consejos ahi van:

1 -- repetis mucho eso de que te sentis "vacio" , (esto no me lo respondas a mi , respondetelo a vos solo) :
estas seguro que el unico problema es el que mencionas??? 
a vecs cuando uno esta deprimido o bajoneado por otros motivos eso le tira a bajo en todas las cosas.
asi que : planteate como esta todo :

2 -- tenes 24 años .....un pebete ... y sos ya casi INGENIERO , vas a entrar al mundo adulto con un TITULAZO , y le buscas el lado oscuro ??? 
me parece que lo que te esta faltando es compañia que te alegre la vida, es de verdad algo muy necesario.
tenes que buscar (a esa edad) una que venga con accesoros completos: (el modelo full viene con un par de BUENAS te.. digo air- bags, un frente que sea agradable y importante la parte de atras que de ganas de abrir el baul  ) .
ah........y que sea facil de manejar, por que hay modelos lindos pero que son IMPOSIBLES de manejar, y esto, como decirlo ....es para disfrutarlo tranquilo, sin que te generre dramas .


3 -- fijate que vos mismo estas mencionando que programaste avr y pics y que no se que mas.
yo programe pics en asm hace años y si ahora me tengo que poner de nuevo seria como rascarme las hemorroides con la amoladora y si me tuviese que meter con avr , pues que necesitaria un profe.
y de eso no te das cuenta, que es JUSTO LO QUE TE DIO LA FACU:
la facilidad para encarar temas , por que tenes la base.


4 -- experiencia:
fijate que uno no puede tener todo : si queres volar pues en la proxima vida eleji ser pajarraco, pero si te gusta nadar o buscar sirenas : elegi pescado...PERO LAS 2 COSAS NO !!!!!
decis que en 9 semestres ya casi sos ingeniero:
FESTEJALO !!!!!!!!!!!!
el que trabaja y estudia consigue el titulo de ingeniero cuando es abuelo mas o menos.


5 --- jaaaaa .
ni me imagino como te vas a deprimir cuando te diga que ginecologia era mas corta y es mucho mas divertida 


tomate la vida con alegria, tenes un monton de cosas : juventud, un titulo, sabes (aunque te crees que no ) un monton, tenes la base para saber muchisimo mas.....
dejate de inchar..tu problema pasa por otro lado , fijate lo que te puse mas arriba:
modelo con buenos air bags , lindo porte y un baul que te den ganas de meter de todo ahi ..........vas a ver como te cambia todo .


saludos


----------



## R-Mario (May 20, 2011)

Jajajaja *fernandob* casi me matas de la risa, eres una amenaza no imagino que edad tiene pero caray usted si levanta el animo muy probablemente tiene razon y solo me estoy jodien la vida talvez deba ver mas alla y la verdad creo que si me hace falta compañia, quizas sea momento de voltear a mis al rededores, le seguire hechando ganas a la profesion y espero en algun futuro contar mis experiencias muchisamas gracias fernando muchas gracias

Ginecologia jejejeje tiene toda la razon


----------



## zxeth (May 20, 2011)

Jjajaja que no sabes nada?, sabes lo que daria por saber programar pics y atmega y avr y todas las otras chulerias? jajajaja. Busque cursos y nadie los da. Busque tutoriales y no los entiendo (bah en realidad los entiendo, pero no entiendo la programacion9. Recien ahora estoy haciendo un curso de programacion de visual.net. 

Decis que no entendes las pcbs cuando abris un artefacto?. OBVIAMENTE que no lo vas a entender, si las hacen asi a proposito. Si te pondrias de en serio a mirar una pcb siendo ingeniero y sacando el esquema de una plaqueta te darias cuenta que talvez es una b**ez. Siempre va a ser mas dificil mirar la plaqueta y saber para que sirve. Talvez vas a ser ingeniero, pero te falta la chispa de inventor, no todo ingeniero es inventor, si te dicen haceme tal cosa para tal proposito vos vas y lo haces y sabes como hacerlo, pero esa persona que te lo mando a hacer te dijo que es lo que quiere. Si se te ocurre, no se, inventar un auto a solo electricidad, te reunirias con ingenieros mecanicos y verian la forma mas eficiente de hacer un auto a electricidad. 

El televisor plasma o lcd y todas las otras cosas llegan a ser lo que son, no porque 1 solo la invento, mas que seguro hubo un grupo de trabajo de quimicos e ingenieros de todo tipo para hacer los lcd de hoy en dia, se calcula el calor disipado, los materiales, los esfuerzos en los materiales, y eso una sola persona no lo puede hacer


----------



## Tavo (May 20, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Decis que no entendes las pcbs cuando abris un artefacto?. OBVIAMENTE que no lo vas a entender,* si las hacen asi a proposito.* Si te pondrias de en serio a mirar una pcb siendo ingeniero y sacando el esquema de una plaqueta te darias cuenta que talvez es una b**z.


  

Me parece que estás diciendo una gran cosa escrita en blanco. Si supieras las mentes que diseñan las PCBs de los equipos...  No creas que detrás de eso está un flaco rascándose el higo, tomando unos mates y de paso haciendo un PCB... 
La gente que diseña esas cosas son gente "en serio". La tienen clara, tienen muchos años de estudio y práctica, y no cualquiera puede organizar un gran puñado de componentes en una placa de la mejor forma posible y sin errores. Y no estoy hablando de un ampli, o algún circuito simple, estoy hablando de cosas serias, placas con más de 1000 componentes...

No las hacen así a propósito; tu cabeza (no la tuya, sino la del hombre que ve eso) es tan "reducida" que no llega a comprender ¿Y para qué tantas vueltas esta pista si pasando por acá... y por acá... el camino es más corto.. ).
Generalmente, el diseño de una placa lo hace un importante equipo de profesionales, ayudados por software del más avanzado...


Respondiendo un poco al autor del post:
No te creas tan bajo. Yo digo lo mismo a veces al desarmar equipos, se de uno de por acá nomás  que desarma aparatos muy complejos (consolas de sonido, videocámaras, reproductores, ETC) y yo me quedo  ¿Y este que cuernos entiende ahí adentro?
Y si, la verdad es que esa persona tiene estudio, y mucho, quizá mucho más que un ingeniero, porque pasa HORAS leyendo, aprendiendo, sacando conclusiones...

Lo que te pasa a vos es, diría, bastante normal. Te sentís perdido con un GRAN título en la mano, pero no te preocupes demasiado, solo procurá mirar los equipos con calma y la mente clara, sabiendo que "cosa" sirve para que otra "cosa"; entonces así vas agrupando las partes mismas de un equipo y sacando conclusiones. Vas a ver vos mismo que al cabo de unos minutos (quizá unas horas) vas a saber dónde está el problema y cómo es posible solucionarlo...

Que termines bien tu carrera.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 21, 2011)

Benito, lo que tenés (más allá del título) al recibirte es una *herramienta*. Por sí misma no hace nada, pero bien usada...

No salís sabiendo, sino sabiendo aprender. Al ver un circuito alguien verá un montón de "cositas negras", otro verá transistores y vos podrás ver las cuentas que explican cómo funciona eso.
Es normal que la primera vez que te enfrentes con algo "de la vida real" te sientas raro, o supongas que no lo podrás entender, a todos nos pasa o pasó.
Te aseguro que en poco tiempo todo eso raro y nuevo pasa a ser algo comprensible y casi cotidiano, sólo es cuestión de que algo haga click (y lo hace).
Un técnico con experiencia te va a superar ampliamente en muchas cuestiones simplemente porque ya vio muchas veces lo que vos no, pero (muy probablemente) no pueda entender otras cosas que vos sí.

Encarar un circuito complicadísimo es abrumador, pero si sabés lo que hacés (y lo sabrás) podés ir atacando las partes, identificándolas y solucionando lo que debas. Recibirse no quiere decir dejar de estudiar, sino empezar a aprender lo que no te enseñaron (en todas las carreras es igual).
No te amargues por el "no sé nada", porque no es verdad. En lugar de eso, andá por el lado de "sé cómo aprender a resolver esto".
Una cuestión de enfoques 

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (May 21, 2011)

Hoy me siento mejor, aclaro mis pensamientos y me doy cuenta que aun he vivido poco 24 años no son nada para quien ha pasado 50 en este mundo, asi que tomare las energias que me brinda mi cuerpo y voy a hecharle todos los kilos, para superarme y no parar aun cuando lo haya logrado, siempre buscando un poquito más.

Soy Tecnico en electronica y como tecnico aprendi a reparar aparatos, armar y desarmar, modificar y hasta mejorar algunas cosas.

Proximamente sere Ingeniero y como ingeniero he aprendido como crear cosas pequeñas, he podido imaginar y hacer cosas que antes no imaginaba que pudiera hacer,  he aprendido teoria que como tecnico he podido aplicar

Y en un futuro no muy lejano tendre experiencia que me permitira hacer cosas aun mas grandes.

Y entonces concluyo que todo debe ir avanzando paso a pasito.

Quizas no he querido darme cuenta de lo que tengo, es solo que  a veces es dificil notarlo cuando nadien te lo dice

Gracias


----------

